# New Size for the Thunder Sky LFP200AHA



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Does it still incur the weight penalty relative to two 100Ah cells? That is, two 100Ah cells weigh 6.4kg while one 200Ah cell weighs 8kg.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

So, same package dimensions between Sky 180AH and new TS 200 AH, both derived from older 160AH TS specs, right?

So, how can 180AH be more energy dense than 200AH in the same volume? Is there a big difference in weight?

Its nice to see they stick to same pkg as old TS160, its very convenient to work with.

Almost makes me want to sell my 160s and swap for 200s,


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> Does it still incur the weight penalty relative to two 100Ah cells? That is, two 100Ah cells weigh 6.4kg while one 200Ah cell weighs 8kg.


 
No the new 200ah cell is 6kg 

Dave Kois
EV Components, LLC
http://www.evcomponents.com
[email protected]


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

dimitri said:


> So, same package dimensions between Sky 180AH and new TS 200 AH, both derived from older 160AH TS specs, right?
> 
> So, how can 180AH be more energy dense than 200AH in the same volume? Is there a big difference in weight?


The 180ah cell from SE and TS are 102.5 wh/kg and 159 wh/l
The new 200ah cell from TS is 95.5 wh/kg and 179 wh/l

The 180ah cell is 5.6kg
the 200ah cell is 6kg

Dave Kois
EV Components, LLC
http://www.evcomponents.com
[email protected]


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Awesome, nice to see they continue to improve their manufacturing specs and cram more energy in the same volume.

Have you gotten your first shipment yet from first group buy on this forum? I guess not, otherwise I would have seen many happy posts around here


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

dimitri said:


> Have you gotten your first shipment yet from first group buy on this forum? I guess not, otherwise I would have seen many happy posts around here


They should be arriving any time now, The order left China on the 10th of June. The Sky Energy order left China on the 20th of June so it will only be about 10 days behind the TS order. 



Dave Kois
EV Components, LLC
http://www.evcomponents.com
[email protected]


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

I see they've increased the life cycle another 1000 as well. Not sure that's specific to this battery though vs just more time to test.


----------



## zeeman1953 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not too familiar with the lithium-ion batteries....yet. I am presently using 8, 12 volt Lifeline AGM Group 31's in my Geo Metro. 

I would like to reduce the overall weight(?) of my present AGM flooded cell pack and increase my range using the available volume I have now. 

Can anyone tell me about converting to a lithium battery pack of 96 volts, e.g.: how many Li. batteries, volume and weight to equal the approximate physical dimensions of my pack? 

Final questions; What increase in range could I see compaqred to my old pack? What is the price for the battery conversion and is it worth it?
________
KDX400A


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

zeeman1953 said:


> I'm not too familiar with the lithium-ion batteries....yet. I am presently using 8, 12 volt Lifeline AGM Group 31's in my Geo Metro.
> 
> I would like to reduce the overall weight(?) of my present AGM flooded cell pack and increase my range using the available volume I have now.
> 
> ...


30 LiFePO4 cells will give you 96 volts nominal. If you went with 30 of the 160Ah cells, it would be the same width and legth (very roughly) of about 6 of your AGM 31, but taller. This would be about 370lbs. I have 45 of these cells and can easily get 60 miles range (@ 60 mph), 80 if I push them hard. You would probably see 40 miles range going this route. What is your range now, 15 miles? If you need less range you can get away with 90 or 100 cells.

In the long run, assuming the cells are treated properly, it is cheaper to use LiFePO4. You can find the lowest cost cells I know of at http://www.evcomponents.com. Additionally you need a charger setup for LiFePO4, balancing and high voltage protection at minimum. Low voltage protection is a good idea too if you don't have a way to track SOC reliably. I can help you out with the balancing and high/low voltage monitoring.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

zeeman1953 said:


> ...I am presently using 8, 12 volt Lifeline AGM Group 31's
> ...
> Can anyone tell me about converting to a lithium battery pack of 96 volts, e.g.: how many Li. batteries, volume and weight to equal the approximate physical dimensions of my pack?


We can't really answer this question since we have no idea how your batteries are arranged. Are all 8 in one spot or are they dispersed about the vehicle? How much actual space is available for mounting batteries? Really, you need to go out and do some measuring, take some notes, and then see what LFP cells sizes will fit best in each location.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

bblocher said:


> In the long run, assuming the cells are treated properly, it is cheaper to use LiFePO4. You can find the lowest cost cells I know of at http://www.evcomponents.com. Additionally you need a charger setup for LiFePO4, balancing and high voltage protection at minimum. Low voltage protection is a good idea too if you don't have a way to track SOC reliably. I can help you out with the balancing and high/low voltage monitoring.


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/new-thunder-sky-order-june-15th-32459.html

Dave's putting a bulk order together, pretty sure it's cheaper than what you're looking at buying commercially.


----------



## zeeman1953 (Apr 5, 2009)

*In answer to Tesseract*, all the batteries are arranged in the back (seat) with a Quick Charger placed in the middle of all 8 batteries. I was considering putting the Li-Ion's under the hood as I have lots of room behind the front bumper (I have room to put 4 AGM 31 in front though none are there now). Then placing the rest in the back so I can get have a back seat again. Basically a split battery pack. Is this the way or should all the batteries be congregated together?


----------

